# Search temporarily disabled



## mkellogg

Sorry everyone,

I have had to disable the forum search temporarily to stop the server problems.  I hope to find a solution to the problems soon so I can re-enable this helpful function.

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

While troubleshooting this, I have added a Google "site-search" box to the bottom of the pages so you can still search the forums.

Yes, I know it does not allow you to search a single forum, but it is something.

Mike


----------



## lsp

As the old song goes, you don't know what you've got til it's gone. Good luck, MK, search is missed!!


----------



## Wordsmyth

I'm sure you're doing your very best, Mike, and please don't take this as nagging, but as feedback on how *very* useful (dare I say indispensable) the Search function is ... I use it daily.

Problem with the Google box is it gives everything since forever. The worst is trying to find latest posts by a particular member.

Good luck with finding a solution to bring back the Search -- a resounding cheer of gratitude will then echo round the world   

W


----------



## Jana337

I particularly miss the *New posts* button.

Jana


----------



## Wordsmyth

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I particularly miss the *New posts* button.
> 
> Jana


Oh woe!  , I hadn't noticed that was gone as well. I was just about to go there. I feel somewhat  

W


----------



## mkellogg

Ouch, no "New Posts"" button either?  I guess that does use the search function, too.

I'm working on a solution now, but I probably won't even try it till after the our holiday weekend. Sorry.

Wordsmyth, in the meantime, try Google's advanced search.  I think you can restrict by date there.

Mike


----------



## garryknight

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm working on a solution now, but I probably won't even try it till after the our holiday weekend.


For those of us not in the States, is the 'holiday weekend' the coming one or the one after that? Since the 4th is  on a Monday this year, I'm betting it's the coming weekend, right?


----------



## lauranazario

garryknight said:
			
		

> For those of us not in the States, is the 'holiday weekend' the coming one or the one after that? Since the 4th is  on a Monday this year, I'm betting it's the coming weekend, right?


Yes, Garry... THIS coming weekend (which begins in 2 days). Monday, July 4, 2005 is a holiday in the USA and PR.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:
			
		

> [...]
> Wordsmyth, in the meantime, try Google's advanced search.  I think you can restrict by date there.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the tip, Mike. I tried it, but the minimum restriction is "last 3 months", which doesn't help much, given how prolific our foreros are!

They say any problem can be solved by sleeping on it, so ...
Happy holiday

W


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I particularly miss the *New posts* button.
> 
> Jana


Me, too! And viewing all posts/threads by a member.


----------



## solecito

Good luck finding a solution MK!!! I miss new post too!


----------



## Philippa

Hi
I've found something you can still search - the members list!!
And just to add how much I'm missing new posts and finding a member's posts/threads too, as well as the general search! Interesting that we're missing it so much in the light of this thread!! I think I'm just really used to the WR/vBulletin search now! Could we maybe have google and the normal one - or is that being too greedy?!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Wordsmyth

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi
> I've found something you can still search - the members list!!
> And just to add how much I'm missing new posts and finding a member's posts/threads too, as well as the general search! Interesting that we're missing it so much in the light of this thread!! I think I'm just really used to the WR/vBulletin search now! Could we maybe have google and the normal one - or is that being too greedy?!
> Saludos
> Philippa


I just read the thread you linked to, Philippa. I'd hate to think that anyone would consider the Google search as a permanent replacement for the WR/vBulletin Search, which has so many essential functions (new posts, posts by member, by date, search within a given forum, etc, etc). 

I've tried the Google search several times in the past few days in the WR context, and on a scale of one-to-ten I give it about minus 50 !!  

W


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I just dropped by to heartily subscribe to what Wordsmyth said.


----------



## cuchuflete

Until the vB Search is fixed, I suggest that people use the Google Advanced Search, which let's you specifiy dates, names of foreros, as well as text to search for. I can also limit the languages searched. It works reasonably well if you limit the search to the domain range: forum.wordreference.com.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Lizajoy

Here's another big vote in favor of the wr search.

Lizajoy


----------



## Wordsmyth

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Until the vB Search is fixed, I suggest that people use the Google Advanced Search, which let's you specifiy dates, names of foreros, as well as text to search for. I can also limit the languages searched. It works reasonably well if you limit the search to the domain range: forum.wordreference.com.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu


Hey Cuchu,

Maybe I have the cheap version of Google!  

Let's say that, being a huge fan of Cuchu's erudite gems, I want to see what Cuchu has posted today, so I search for 'Cuchuflete today' and limit the date to 'last 3 months' (minimum limit). (I can't think of anything else to narrow  the search).

The result is pretty useless (in fact totally). If I'm overlooking something, please tell me.

Cheers

W


----------



## Jana337

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Hey Cuchu,
> 
> Maybe I have the cheap version of Google!
> 
> Let's say that, being a huge fan of Cuchu's erudite gems, I want to see what Cuchu has posted today, so I search for 'Cuchuflete today' and limit the date to 'last 3 months' (minimum limit). (I can't think of anything else to narrow the search).
> 
> The result is pretty useless (in fact totally). If I'm overlooking something, please tell me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> W



Hi Wordsmyth,

this is what I reached with this query:_ cuchuflete july 1st site:forum.wordreference.com
_50 results is a pretty decent output, isn't it?
Yes, I know that our search functionality was way better, but better than nothing.

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Wordsmyth,
> 
> this is what I reached with this query:_ cuchuflete july 1st site:forum.wordreference.com
> _50 results is a pretty decent output, isn't it?
> Yes, I know that our search functionality was way better, but better than nothing.
> 
> Jana


You got my hopes up, Jana, then I noticed that a good number of them are July 200*4*.


----------



## garryknight

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> I search for 'Cuchuflete today'


That might show up posts by Cuchu that contain the word "today". Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:
			
		

> You got my hopes up, Jana, then I noticed that a good number of them are July 200*4*.



OK, lsp, I was somewhat sloppy. A refinement: _cuchuflete "1st july 2005" site:forum.wordreference.com

_This cannot possibly fail. However, if it does, let me please know. 

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> OK, lsp, I was somewhat sloppy. A refinement: _cuchuflete "1st july 2005" site:forum.wordreference.com
> 
> _This cannot possibly fail. However, if it does, let me please know.
> 
> Jana


Thanks for the efforts, Jana. I did not manage to get that to work, I may have entered it wrong. But please don't trouble yourself too much. I don't think anything will make me miss our old search and all its related benefits (new posts, for example) any less fervently.

Hint, hint, Mike (pardon my subtlety   )


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> You got my hopes up, Jana, then I noticed that a good number of them are July 200*4*.



Google's search engine, like the much villified, and now sorely missed vB engine, is just 'stupid' software.  It gives you precisely what you ask for.  If Jana had specified July 1, 2005, there would have been a different selection.  Likewise, if one had added a forum name, that would further reduce the results displayed.

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Google's search engine, like the much villified, and now sorely missed vB engine, is just 'stupid' software.  It gives you precisely what you ask for.  If Jana had specified July 1, 2005, there would have been a different selection.  Likewise, if one had added a forum name, that would further reduce the results displayed.
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu


I changed Jana's suggestion to July 1, 2005, got bupkes. You got results? BTW, I hope when the search is back to corroborate my suspicion that I never complained about it.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm sorry about all the problems.  I hope to get it back sometime very soon - today or tomorrow.  Please forgive me if it appears and disappears a few times over the next week.  I might even test turning off specific search features such as Wordsmyth's favorite searches. 

I'm surprised to hear how many fans the old search seems to have had!  I have only heard complaints about it in the past, and I, too, thought it could be much better.

The good news is that the new version of vBulletin that is due to come out in a month or two will have an improved search function.  Also, you should see a combined dictionary and forum search very soon, too.

Mike


----------



## Benjy

i think what it is is that the heuristics for a plain text search are crap with the old search function but it has a lot of other advantages that google doesnt have because it is part of the vb software, and are often good enough to compensate for that. if only we could combine the two


----------



## Philippa

Benjy said:
			
		

> i think what it is is that the *heuristics* for a plain text search are crap ......


Sometimes I'm so glad that there's a little 'Search WordReference Dictionaries' thingy up the top - trouble is, I still don't know what you mean, Ben?  
Could it be the way the search engine works - how it finds the links?
Philippa  
P.S. So far I've found every thread I've wanted to with google.....


----------



## Wordsmyth

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Wordsmyth,
> 
> this is what I reached with this query:_ cuchuflete july 1st site:forum.wordreference.com
> _50 results is a pretty decent output, isn't it?
> Yes, I know that our search functionality was way better, but better than nothing.
> 
> Jana


Hi Jana Better than nothing for up to two days previously, but doesn't help in searching for threads/posts today or yesterday, because they're tagged "Today" and "Yesterday", not e.g. "6th July".



			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> That might show up posts by Cuchu that contain the word "today". Is that what you wanted?


 That's just the problem, garry, it's not what I want. See my reply to Jana, above.



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> I might even test turning off specific search features such as Wordsmyth's favorite searches.


 ... and others' favourites as well it seems, but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do, Mike . Let's hope the tests get said searches off the hook!



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm surprised to hear how many fans the old search seems to have had! I have only heard complaints about it in the past,


 Well, maybe the complaints were all from people with a bad case of the heuristics   . Personally I've no complaint at all about the "old" WR Search. It's always served me well.

Anyway, I have ultimate confidence that you'll find the best solution  . Thanks for all your efforts.

W


----------



## Jana337

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Hi Jana Better than nothing for up to two days previously, but doesn't help in searching for threads/posts today or yesterday, because they're tagged "Today" and "Yesterday", not e.g. "6th July".



Yes, Wordsmyth, I was aware of this problem.

I suggest that people start using our archives more frequently. Not that the search function works there but it has certain merits. This, for example, is the last but one page (i.e. the most recent posts) of Vocabulario General.

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

I have re-enabled search (temporarily).  Please resume searching as you have always done so I can see how the system reacts.

FYI, the only thing different right now is that there is still no direct link to the search feature from main WR dictionaries.

Thanks for your patience,
Mike


----------



## lauranazario

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I have re-enabled search (temporarily).  Please resume searching as you have always done so I can see how the system reacts.


On behalf of the MANY people who (like me) are "power-search-users"... all I can say is 
THANK YOU SO MUCH, MIKE!.

LN


----------



## alc112

Thank you very very much!!!!


----------



## lsp

Wonderful news, there is no susbstitute for New Posts, Searching member posts/threads, etc. Your efforts are appreciated, Mike!


----------



## mjscott

WOOHOO! Worth starting a new thread!


----------



## mkellogg

I should run these forums like the army. Take away all your rights and then grant them back to you as privileges. : )

The server seems to have been doing well so far. Let's see if it stays that way.

BTW, forum thread title search has been added to the WR Spanish dictionary.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=car

Mike


----------



## Wordsmyth

*Y-a-a-a-y, Many many thanks Mike*

This is like coming out of a subway to find the sun is shining ... like getting the car fixed before my shoes wore out ... ...

Thanks again

W


----------



## Wordsmyth

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Yes, Wordsmyth, I was aware of this problem.
> 
> I suggest that people start using our archives more frequently. Not that the search function works there but it has certain merits. This, for example, is the last but one page (i.e. the most recent posts) of Vocabulario General.
> 
> Jana


Jana,

Even though we have the Search back for now    , thanks for that really good tip . I hadn't even thought of the archives as a 'way in' to recent stuff.

W


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I should run these forums like the army. Take away all your rights and then grant them back to you as privileges. : )
> Mike



Would that be worthy of a dictionary definition, say...."military intelligence"?

With head shaved and boots spit shined, I thank you for giving Search back to us dumb recruits, SIR!

c.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry guys,

It is having problems again.  I have to turn the search off again.

I think I am going to make some major changes this weekend.

Mike


----------



## lauranazario

mkellogg said:
			
		

> It is having problems again.  I have to turn the search off again.
> I think I am going to make some major changes this weekend.


I want to say "oh darn" but I won't complain if turning the search off translates into more technical stability and less technical problems.

Good luck with the "major changes"!

Laura


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I want to say "oh darn" but I won't complain if turning the search off translates into more technical stability and less technical problems.
> 
> Good luck with the "major changes"!
> 
> Laura



I agree, good luck Mike!

DDT


----------



## lsp

My fingers are crossed. It's the first thing I noticed when I pulled up the site just now.


----------



## garryknight

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I have to turn the search off again.


Is there any chance it could be enabled for the New Posts link while remaining disabled for general searches? It's the New Posts I use most.


----------



## Wordsmyth

garryknight said:
			
		

> Is there any chance it could be enabled for the New Posts link while remaining disabled for general searches? It's the New Posts I use most.


 Something tells me that's wishful thinking, Garry, but if it's possible I'm all for it -- in fact New Posts and All Posts by Member would be great.

W


----------



## Jana337

Is search enabled temporarily for testing purposes or have the problems been fixed?

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Haha. Good question Jana!  I made some major changes to the search late last night and re-enabled it.  If it works, then it is permanent.  If not, then I'm just testing. ; )

Also, with the _current_ setup, you can now perform boolean searches.  (Anyone remember the pre-Google search engines like Altavista?)

Here are the instructions for boolean searches:
windows unix -> will find messages containing at least one these words. 
+windows +unix -> will find messages with both this words.
windows* -> will find "windows", "windowss", "windowssauce" or "windowst". 
*indows will NOT find "windows"
"some words" -> will find "some words of wisdom", but will not find "some extra words".

Please note, that if these changes don't solve the server problems, I might uninstall it.  Also,  the boolean search is for the forum's search feature, not the search of the dictionaries.

I hooe this works!

Mike


----------



## panjandrum

This is a Monday-morning-not-at-work question.
Why is the "New Posts" feature linked with the search?
If I had written the software there would be a simple log of posts keyed on date/time  - where I'd go to present the user with what we get from "New Posts".


----------



## alc112

I think is because you need to search the new post.


----------



## mkellogg

Panjandrum,
I didn't write the software, but I think that it was more flexible for them to do it this way. Basically "New Posts" is a search of past posts according to certain criteria. I think if you play around with it too, you can create a customized "New Posts" bookmark that only shows you posts from the individual forums that you are interested in.

Also, this new search seems to be working really well! Knock on wood. I think we might get to keep it.


----------



## panjandrum

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Panjandrum,
> I didn't write the software [...] Also, this new search seems to be working really well! Knock on wood. I think we might get to keep it.


I knew you didn't - or I wouldn't have asked the question quite like that 

I'm knocking........


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Mike for all your hard work!! I'm sure the Boolean search feature will prove most useful.


----------

